# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών > Παρουσίαση Πρόχειρων Κατασκευών >  >  φορτιστής κιν τηλεφώνων αξιας 1ε

## Spark

γεια και χαρά φιλοι μου. αυτό ειναι περισσότερο παρουσίαση έτοιμου συστήματος φόρτισης για όλα τα κινητα τηλέφωνα και λιγότερο κατασκευή αφου *το μόνο που έκανα ειναι να προσθέσω ενα διακόπτη και ενα led1W ωστε να έχω εκτός απο φορτιστή και φακό.
*
για την "κατασκευή" χρησιμοποιώ ενα σετ με θήκη μπαταριών τύπου ΑΑΑ 1.5V που βρισκουμε σχεδον σε όλα τα περίπτερα αφου χρησιμοποιούνται και για τα τηλεκοντρόλ τηλεόρασης.

*το κουτί που βλέπετε σε φωτό μπορει κάποιος να αγοράσει απο τις λαϊκές αγορές, πωλουν οι κινέζοι και άλλοι πλανόδιοι πωλητές για 1ε.* αυτό περίεχει τα βίσματα προσαρμογής που ταιριάζει στα περισσότερα τηλέφωνα της αγοράς και το χαρτί με οδηγίες (μαλλον άχρηστο).

*ακόμα βλέπετε με πορτοκαλί χρώμα έναν φακό τσέπης που έχει στο πλάι ενα γκρι μοχλό. ειναι και αυτό φορτιστής τηλεφώνων και φακός και μάλιστα λειτουργεί δίχως μπαταρίες, το αγόρασα και αυτό για 1ε.*
αυτό έχει εσωτερικα ενα μικρό δυναμό που γυρίζει με την πίεση του μοχλού με το χέρι, έτσι ανάβει 3 led και μπορει να βγαζει ταση εως 6V με λιγοστό ρευμα που όμως μπορει να αναβει τα led και να φορτίσει κινητό τηλέφωνο εαν το συνδέσετε με το κατάλληλο βισμα.

καταλαβαινω πως τέτοιες "κατασκευές" δεν έχουν αξία ανάλογη με άλλες περίτεχνες, ειναι όμως ενδιαφέρον εφαρμογες και πρακτικές.

αυτό το σετ θήκης φόρτισης κινητών τηλεφώνων αγόρασα σε ποσότητες και κάνω δώρο σε κάθε πελάτη του καταστήματος μου και...
απο το 2015 οπότε και έκανα το *High Voltage Club* σε αυτή την ιστοσελίδα, που μεχρι τώρα έχει περισσότερα απο 40 μέλη, έκανα δώρο μια τετοια θήκη σε κάθε μέλος που κέρδισε ή ήρθε να μας επισκευτεί. και μάλιστα τέτοια δώρα πήραν μέλη του hlektronika.gr σε όλη την ελλάδα όπως καλαμαριά κα και με πληρωμένα τα ταχυδρομικά τέλη δηλαδή εντελώς δωρεάν.

την προσφορά δώρων φαινεται πως δεν εκτιμουν καποια παλαιά μέλη και άλλοι περίεργοι που προσπαθουν να υποβιβάσουν την προσφορά μου σε αυτη την ιστοσελίδα. αυτή όμως η τακτική καταλήγει εναντίων τους αφου φαινεται στα μάτια του κόσμου η αχαριστία και ο πονηρός τρόπος τους. το δε κάρμα προκαλει αποτέλεσμα για κάθε αιτία.

τέτοιες θήκες φόρτισης κιν τηλεφωνων θα συνεχίσω να μοιράζω δωρεαν σε μέλη του
*High Voltage Club*μέχρι εξαντλήσεως αποθεμάτων.
 :Smile: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63355 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63356

----------


## Spark

δεν ειναι πλάκα, υπάρχει και αυτη η λύση για όσους διαθέτουν λεμόνια

----------


## Κυριακίδης

[QUOTE=Spark;760093]δεν ειναι πλάκα, υπάρχει και αυτη η λύση για όσους διαθέτουν λεμόνια
Με το παρακάτω βίντεο μήπως βεβαιώνεται ότι χαράμισες επιπλέον λεμόνια? 



έχεις και έξτρα αναπτήρα  :Lol:

----------


## JOUN

Εδω σ'εχω:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cFU-3qsXs7U
Και με φορτιστη οχι μαλ@κιες..

----------


## Spark

> Εδω σ'εχω:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cFU-3qsXs7U
> Και με φορτιστη οχι μαλ@κιες..



δες τα περισσότερα απο 400 thumb down  και ξανασκέψου γιατί δεν παιζει να λειτουργει ο φορτιστής που δέχεται AC

----------


## katmadas

> δες τα περισσότερα απο 400 thumb down  και ξανασκέψου γιατί δεν παιζει να λειτουργει ο φορτιστής που δέχεται AC




αμαν ρε σπυρο ,
προφανως κανει πλακα....

----------


## agis68

> αμαν ρε σπυρο ,
> προφανως κανει πλακα....



O Σπύρος αυτό που θέλει είναι μια αίθουσα γεμάτη γουρλωμένη μάτια παιδιών να βλέπουν με έκσταση τα πειράματα του....άντε με την ευχή μου

----------


## JOUN

> δες τα περισσότερα απο 400 thumb down  και ξανασκέψου γιατί δεν παιζει να λειτουργει ο φορτιστής που δέχεται AC



Ναι ε; Τι λε ρε παιδι ..

----------


## vasilllis

Με αλλο 1 € παιρνεις αυτο http://www.alibaba.com/product-detai...9.1.1VSEWm&s=p

----------

